# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  هل كتاب "التحديث بما قيل لا يصح فيه حديث" للشيخ بكر أبو زيد؟

## محماس بن داود

كنت أظن أن عندي جميع كتب الشيخ بكر حفظه الله وعافاه، ولكن وجدت في الوقفية كتاب "التحديث بما قيل لا يصح فيه حديث" وهو منسوب للشيخ بكر، فهل هذا الكتاب فعلاً له! وأين أجد المطبوع!

أنزلته من الوقفية وأريد الكتاب المطبوع لأنني حريص على اقتناء جميع كتب الشيخ بارك الله فيه ونفع بعلمه.

----------


## المحرر

نعم .
الكتاب للشيخ ،
وقد طبعته دار الهجرة للنشر والتوزيع عام 1412 .
وهو الجزء الأول من سلسلة : مد علوم الحديث .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

نعم كتاب ((التحديث بما قيل لا يصح فيه حديث)) لفضيلة العلامة الشيخ بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد ، من الكتب النافعة ، وقد طبع قديمًا سنة 1412هـ بدار الهجرة للنشر والتوزيع .
وقام أيضًا بتحقيق كتاب ((الجد الحثيث في بيان ما ليس بحديث)) لأحمد بن عبد الكريم الغزي (ت1143هـ) وطبع في دار الراية سنة 1412هـ أيضًا ، سلك في تحقيقه مسلك الاكتفاء بضبط النص وعدم إثقال الحواشي بالتعليق على طريقة ما وصفه : (( طريقة أهل العلم من إعمال عدة التوثيق ، لإثبات نص الكتاب ، سليمًا - حسب الإمكان - من التحريف والتصحيف دون إلحاق أي تعليق إلا في مواطن الاضطرار ، كالتنبيه على خطأ عقدي ، او وهم أو ذكر إفادة مناسبة )).

وللفائدة كتب الشيخ جمع أكثرها أخونا ( سلمان أبو زيد ) على هذا الرابط :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=3384

----------


## ماجد المبارك

الكتاب مطبوع بعنوان:
الجدّ الحثيث في بيان ما ليس بحديث، تأليف: أحمد بن عبد الكريم الغزي العامري (ت1143هـ)، بتحقيق: فواز أحمد زمرلي، دار ابن حزم، عام 1418هـ، في (319) صفحة.

----------


## مصطفى القرني

سمعت ان هناك كتاب استدرك مؤلفه على كتاب التحديث للعلامة بكر ابو زيد حفظه الله

فهل من مخبر عنه واين أستطيع ان اجده؟

----------


## محماس بن داود

بارك الله في الإخوة الكرام. ولعل الله ييسر وأجد الكتاب في مكتبة من المكتبات، حيث أنني سألت عنه بعض المكتبات فلم أجده رغم أهمية الموضوع وشهرة المؤلف حفظه الله.

----------


## محماس بن داود

لو جمعت رسائله الصغيرة في مجلد واحد لكان خيرا، فبعضها ينفذ من الأسواق ولا يعاد طبعها.

----------


## مصطفى القرني

> بارك الله في الإخوة الكرام. ولعل الله ييسر وأجد الكتاب في مكتبة من المكتبات، حيث أنني سألت عنه بعض المكتبات فلم أجده رغم أهمية الموضوع وشهرة المؤلف حفظه الله.


بقيت مايزيد على السنة ولم أجده 

حتى ظفرت به في مكتبة في الرياض تبيع الكتب المستعملة وكانت اخر نسخة

وكان من الطرائف اني وجدت أسمي الاول مكتوب على الكتاب

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> لو جمعت رسائله الصغيرة في مجلد واحد لكان خيرا، فبعضها ينفذ من الأسواق ولا يعاد طبعها.


معظم رسائل الشيخ بكر - حفظه الله - كل مجموعة على حدة :
1- النظائر = (التراجم الذاتية - والتحول المذهبي - والعُذَّاب - ولطائف الكلم في العلم .
2- الردود = الرد على المخالف من أصول أهل الإسلام ومراتب الجهاد - وتحريف النصوص - وبراءة أهل السنة من الوقيعة في علماء الأمة - والتحذير من مختصرات الصابوني في التفسير -  وتصنيف الناس بين الظن واليقين  - وعقيدة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني وعبث بعض المعاصرين بها.
3- المجموعة العلمية = التعالم - وحلية طالب العلم - وآداب طالب الحديث - والرقابة على التراث - وتغريب الألقاب العلمية .
4- الأجزاء الحديثية = الحوالة - مسح الوجه باليدين - زيارة النساء للقبور - حديث العجن - مرويات دعاء ختم القرآن .

----------


## المحرر

> الكتاب مطبوع بعنوان:
> الجدّ الحثيث في بيان ما ليس بحديث، تأليف: أحمد بن عبد الكريم الغزي العامري (ت1143هـ)، بتحقيق: فواز أحمد زمرلي، دار ابن حزم، عام 1418هـ، في (319) صفحة.


هذا كتاب آخر غير كتاب الشيخ - حفظه الله - ،
وقد سبق أن ( قرأه ) الشيخ !

----------


## المحرر

> سمعت ان هناك كتاب استدرك مؤلفه على كتاب التحديث للعلامة بكر ابو زيد حفظه الله
> 
> فهل من مخبر عنه واين أستطيع ان اجده؟


هذا كتاب للشيخ عمرو عبد المنعم سليم ،
واسمه لا يحضرني الآن .

----------


## مصطفى القرني

> هذا كتاب للشيخ عمرو عبد المنعم سليم ،
> واسمه لا يحضرني الآن .


بارك الله فيك وزادك علما وفضلا

وليت الاخوة يتحفوننا بإسم الكتاب مشكورين

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

اسم كتاب الشيخ عمرو في طبعته الأولى: " تحصيل ما فات ( التحديث بما قيل: لا يصح فيه حديث ) ".

وأعاد الشيخ طبعه باسم: " الإيرادات العلمية على تحصيل ما فات ( التحديث بما قيل: لا يصح فيه حديث ) "، بعد أن زاد إيرادات علمية وفقهية على جملة من الأبواب الواردة فيه.

والكتاب مطبوع بدار الضياء بطنطا، وأخذته من الرشد بالرياض قبل سنتين وزيادة.

وجزاكم الله خيرًا.

----------


## محمد خلف سلامة

بارك الله فيكم .
نريد أن نسأل عن الشيخ قبل السؤال عن كتبه المطبوعة !
من يخبرنا عن صحته ، فقد سمعنا مراراً أنه مريض ، وأفهمتْ بعض الأخبار أنه طريح الفراش أو مقعد ، فما حاله الآن ، وهل عاقه مرضه عن التصنيف والتحقيق أو الإشراف على ما بعض يحقَّق ونحو ذلك ؟ وما هي آخر المشاريع العلمية إن وجدت ؟
نرجو ممن كان قريباً من الشيخ من إخواننا الفضلاء أن يبين لنا ذلك ، ونسأل الله أن يحفظ علماء الأمة ويبارك في عمرهم وعلمهم .

----------


## محماس بن داود

بارك الله فيكم على هذه الفوائد القيمة ونسأل الله أن يعافي الشيخ ويرزقه الصبر والرضى

بارك الله فيك أخي علي أحمد، ولكن لا زالت هناك رسائل صغيرة مبعثرة لم تجمع في مجلد. نسأل الله أن ييسر لها من يجمعها فهي غاية في الأهمية، شأن جميع مؤلفات الشيخ حفظه الله

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

وفيكم بارك الله أخانا محماس بن داود ، وجزاالله الشيخ محمد بن عبد الله خيرًا على الفائدة ، وبارك الله في الجميع ، وتجدون على هذا الرابط ثبت بمؤلفات الشيخ جمعه أخونا (الراية).
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=6034

----------


## ناصر العقيدة

يوجد تصوير للكتاب في مكتبة الأنصاري في العزيزية بمكة, أمام جامعة أم القرى,,,

----------

